
Book of dark arts: selective disclosure with CSS - ggeorgovassilis
https://blog.georgovassilis.com/2018/12/06/book-of-dark-arts-selective-disclosure-with-css/
======
ggeorgovassilis
Author here: I started a series of posts about rehabilitating unusual
techniques for web development. This chapter is about showing and hiding page
elements by using CSS switches rather than JS code. Let me know what you
think!

